# Air struts or air cylinders?



## Guest

what is better...air struts or air cylinders? i know the ride is better with air struts but do they lift as high as cylinders? i have a 1996 nissan maxima and im tryin to get an air ride kit for it. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## foey

you can get more lift with cylinders IMO. Also you can bust a 3 and if not atleast a dog legg. I haven't herd or seen n-e 1 do a 3 or dog legg witt srtuts yet.


----------



## jumper

saying that you get a better ride with struts than cylinders is just bullshit because i have had strut bags in the front of my brid and if you aint got them up all the way it bounces like a bitch but witch the cylinders it doenst matter where you got them it is smooth as fuck.............................and weather cylinders are better than bags i dont know it all depends on what you want to do with it........if you want to go fast then get bags if you want it to go slower but get more highth (sp) then get cylinders


----------



## Guest

with air cylinders the ride will be more rough cuz they are stiffer than air struts...air struts give more so it is smoother....maybe more bounce but better ride....unless you have accumulators. my boy has bags on his full size and it is bouncy but it is a better ride than someone i know that has a civic with air cylinders. i would love to see a car that rides "smooth as fuck" with air cylinders 



Last edited by Majack16 at Sep 16 2003, 02:48 AM


----------



## crazy4hydros

> _Originally posted by Majack16_@Sep 16 2003, 02:46 AM
> *with air cylinders the ride will be more rough cuz they are stiffer than air struts...air struts give more so it is smoother....maybe more bounce but better ride....unless you have accumulators. my boy has bags on his full size and it is bouncy but it is a better ride than someone i know that has a civic with air cylinders. i would love to see a car that rides "smooth as fuck" with air cylinders*


 yes i heard that too from experiences with friends that has cylinders....


----------



## jumper

> _Originally posted by Majack16_@Sep 16 2003, 02:46 AM
> *with air cylinders the ride will be more rough cuz they are stiffer than air struts...air struts give more so it is smoother....maybe more bounce but better ride....unless you have accumulators. my boy has bags on his full size and it is bouncy but it is a better ride than someone i know that has a civic with air cylinders. i would love to see a car that rides "smooth as fuck" with air cylinders*


 well if you wanna see a car that rides smooth as fuck with cylinders come see mine..............you can get cylinders with cusion......they say right on the box "with cusion(sp)"


----------

